# Ohhh Marty......



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 5, 2007)

I KNOW you have more pictures of her and some great stories by now, we need to hear all about that sweet little prancing girl! She is just so dang pretty and SUCH a blessing! Can't wait to hear of her little filly adventures.

Hugs!

Jodi


----------



## liltnt (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh thank you for posting this. I have been watching everyday hoping that Marty will come on and give us an update.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been waiting too!

I just figured that Marty was too busy putting pink bows in Noelle's mane and forelock and painting the nursery PINK!!!!!!!!




:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 5, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## Fanch (Apr 6, 2007)

I would love to see how this little filly is doing too. Please Marty??


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 6, 2007)

I know life is very full with it's ups and downs, heartaches and heartfelt joys. Many folks here are thinking of you, Jerry, Dan and all the furkids but especially your sweet Micheal's Noelle. (and how is Jerry's hand?)


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Deb!

I tried yesterday...WHERE O WHERE IS MARTY HIDING????

Oooooohhhhh Marty....... Yooo Hooo

Come update us! :saludando:

Jodi


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 6, 2007)

Marty is having some quiet time. She is fine and will come back soon.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks, I was starting to worry!

Enjoy the quiet time, Marty.

Jodi


----------



## Marty (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry! Thank you for asking. Noelle is very good, and has such a loving little personality on her. She's very friendly, and quite independant too. Never follows mommy and I always have to chase her down. We are presently in halter training because I can't keep doing laps around the barn for her.

I'll get better pictures asap

Here, she is prancing

I love this one


----------



## Mona (Apr 6, 2007)

Awww, I just love her little white "bunny tail"!



:


----------



## liltnt (Apr 6, 2007)

No cow tipping yet? No hide and seek with Jerry? Bless her heart and yours Marty.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 6, 2007)

She has just gotten cuter! What a sweet little face. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 6, 2007)

AWWWW, there she is!!!



:



: I love that picture too, it's my favorite so far! She really is such a pretty lil girl



: Thank you for the update, hope I wasn't too much of a pest :hypocrite:

Thank you for the update



:

Jodi


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 7, 2007)

:



:



:


----------



## maplegum (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh please! Look at that little 'cotton tail'.

Marty, she's so precious. Enjoy her.



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 7, 2007)

There's that wee perfect lil lady! I just love her marked feet and that sweet tail, look how pretty.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 7, 2007)

she is just adorable! did you figure out is she black or bay?? im leaning tword bay on this pic


----------



## lvponies (Apr 7, 2007)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Fanch (Apr 7, 2007)

What a sweetheart



:



:


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 7, 2007)

Marty,

Michael's Noelle is just so precious! What a little doll! She does look to be quite independant with "perhaps" a bit of an attitude to go with it!

I just love her little white front socks and hind stockings plus that white bunny tail is just adorable!!

I am so glad you have your little filly to treasure!! She certainly is the "little Princess" of "The Brave Little Prancers!!"

Hugs to you Marty and that precious little Michael's Noelle .


----------



## nootka (Apr 8, 2007)

Yayyyy, there she is!!!

Cute!

We will need more, regularly, you know. 

Liz M.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 9, 2007)

She is absolutely precious..........




: ....... Marty, please give periodic updates on her. Would love to see her as she grows up.

MA


----------

